# Translation needed...2 words only



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

I need the EVERY OUTAGE translated to POrtuguese. It is the title of a book. it is related to internet outage, facebook, internet banking outage
Thank you


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

cada ultraje,but whether its in thr right context i am not sure


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

It is or a BOOK TITLE so what I was looking for was a more adapted version of this .......for exemple basic instinct/instinto fatal....... you know what I mean? Think the best way to do it is finding a synonym in english and _the adapt _translate it into Portuguese


It is all tech related, outages for internet connections, facebook being down, servers....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try FNAC sometimes the title might not be translated just the body of the book that is if you actually want book in Portuguese, or the English name is often used and retained for the problem especially in specialist subjects like computers


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Would the ISBN not help? (International Standard Book Number)


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

Hog The Book hasn't been published yet , I am doin the translation for it.....well but not to worry , all sorted
However is so difficult because take for example I see a movie tell my mates about it but then to my portuguese ones I need to know the name in english or vice versa, so it s like ....so changed, so adapted.......


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You going to tell the rest of us the translation then


----------



## Foot Ball (May 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> You going to tell the rest of us the translation then



loooool not done yet still thinking whether like has been mentioned, not to keep it just like that in english, it would really make more sense


----------

